# The garden throughout 2017



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

At last, things are coming to life. A couple of things have died over the winter but other different plants are popping up everywhere and what a cheery sight . Would love to see your gardens throughout the seasons so feel free to add photos.


----------



## OrangeSunrise (Feb 4, 2017)

Lovely flowers, I must say! :Jawdrop Well arranged and combined too! 
http://haute-dog.co.uk/jackets-and-coats.html


----------



## wind1 (Oct 24, 2010)

Looks lovely. I only have crocuses in flower at the moment but as it's pouring with rain at the moment I don't think a photo of them would look very good. I keep seeing daffodils in flower everywhere but mine have not come out yet. I only put them in last year, would that make any difference?


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Many, many years ago I bought two hellebore plants, one a dark red and the other a white Christmas rose. Now Spring is a sea of many different patterns. Pics are of part of the sea and some of my favourites.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

QOTN said:


> Many, many years ago I bought two hellebore plants, one a dark red and the other a white Christmas rose. Now Spring is a sea of many different patterns. Pics are of part of the sea and some of my favourites.
> View attachment 303628
> 
> View attachment 303629
> ...


I love hellebores though haven't got any in our garden, yours look lovely.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Charity said:


> I love hellebores though haven't got any in our garden, yours look lovely.


Thank you, I love them. They cost lots to buy because they take a couple/few years to reach flowering size. I just let them do their own thing and I have loads to take to shows on our welfare stall. I could send you some smaller ones that should flower next year. Pm me if you would like me to see if they will survive the post. I have so many so nothing will be lost if they don't make it.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

QOTN said:


> Thank you, I love them. They cost lots to buy because they take a couple/few years to reach flowering size. I just let them do their own thing and I have loads to take to shows on our welfare stall. I could send you some smaller ones that should flower next year. Pm me if you would like me to see if they will survive the post. I have so many so nothing will be lost if they don't make it.


Thanks for the offer @QOTN but I don't think I've got room for anymore plants and nearly all my garden is in the sun so I'll just enjoy watching yours. 

My wallflower is completely out now and smells lovely.


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

Is that offer open to others? I would love some hellebore and can paypal you the postage if you have an account.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Mirandashell said:


> Is that offer open to others? I would love some hellebore and can paypal you the postage if you have an account.


Offer is open to you if you pm me your address. No paypal but I can just about afford the postage. Bear in mind I am not a professional plant mailing service but hopefully they should survive.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Isn't Spring beautiful

_Veronica_









_Dicentra (Bleeding Heart or Lady in the Bath)_


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

I always look forward to the Viburnum Burkwoodii flowering. I think you have one as well @Charity The first flowers are out on mine and the fragrance is amazing.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Charity said:


> Isn't Spring beautiful
> 
> _Veronica_
> View attachment 305008
> ...


I have two White Dicentra, which are quite advanced this Spring, but thought I had lost the Pink one  However, I spotted some tiny shoots just starting to poke through! Yay!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Lurcherlad said:


> I have two White Dicentra, which are quite advanced this Spring, but thought I had lost the Pink one  However, I spotted some tiny shoots just starting to poke through! Yay!


They are early this year, hope we don't get any awful weather to spoil them. I love them.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Charity said:


> They are early this year, hope we don't get any awful weather to spoil them. I love them.


I'm always surprised at how tough they are as they look so delicate!

Mine never seem to succumb to frosts, thankfully


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Which part of the country are you? Your plants seem a bit further forward than mine, here in Essex


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Lurcherlad said:


> Which part of the country are you? Your plants seem a bit further forward than mine, here in Essex


Way down south in Dorset.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

On The Beechgrove Garden programme today they said Spring travels up the country at walking pace


----------



## Lily Joe (Apr 12, 2017)

Charity said:


> At last, things are coming to life. A couple of things have died over the winter but other different plants are popping up everywhere and what a cheery sight . Would love to see your gardens throughout the seasons so feel free to add photos.
> 
> View attachment 302233
> 
> ...


O wonderful,amazing. 
I am very happy to see these types of flowers
Thanks for sharing


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

The Clematis Montana slowly spreading across the shed roof!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Lurcherlad said:


> The Clematis Montana slowly spreading across the shed roof!
> 
> View attachment 306821


That looks fabulous, I love Montana.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

I used to have Clematis Montana but they gradually abandoned me. Now I have a self sown one by my outhouse and I begin to understand the possible reason. Perhaps I did not give it the right conditions since this one is perfectly happy in gravel laid on crushed concrete!


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

QOTN said:


> I used to have Clematis Montana but they gradually abandoned me. Now I have a self sown one by my outhouse and I begin to understand the possible reason. Perhaps I did not give it the right conditions since this one is perfectly happy in gravel laid on crushed concrete!
> View attachment 306915


Treat 'em mean, keep 'em keen!


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

This dry spring has seriously affected the size of my Solomon' Seal plants. Usually they tower above the undergrowth but they are certainly not impressive this year.









Win some, lose some because the same dry condition have stopped my Camassia collapsing


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Lurcherlad said:


> The Clematis Montana slowly spreading across the shed roof!
> 
> View attachment 306821


Even more beautiful this morning!


----------



## Honeys mum (Jan 11, 2013)

Some of the many plants waiting to be planted.


----------



## Honeys mum (Jan 11, 2013)

Parts of my garden at the moment, everything is growing like mad.
My first poppy is out.







Azalea's looking good.


----------



## Honeys mum (Jan 11, 2013)

Heres some different parts of the garden.


----------



## Honeys mum (Jan 11, 2013)

The Acers are looking colourful at the moment.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Honeys mum said:


> The Acers are looking colourful at the moment.
> View attachment 308515


Aren't they just


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Bought a nice Acer for £8 in Asda the other day, for MIL's birthday 

Stands about 3' tall - a good price I thought. 

Purple or green varieties available.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Out in the garden at 0630 with Jack this morning .....










This Clematis is the best it's been - full of flower/buds on both sides 










No idea what the plant with yellow flowers is. Suspect it's actually a veg plant of some type going to seed, but it's pretty so I will leave it until it gets too big!










First time this has flowered for years, after being cut back to about a foot high stump!










White Dicentra, one of my favourite plants 










Sweet Woodruff - great little ground cover plant.










Area round the fish pond is filling out now - looks like I might get flowers on the Zantadeschia this Summer, after being frosted for the last two years 

The parasol is to deter the Heron!


----------



## wind1 (Oct 24, 2010)

Lurcherlad said:


> Out in the garden at 0630 with Jack this morning .....
> 
> View attachment 309882
> 
> ...


Your garden is lovely. What is the clematis?


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

wind1 said:


> Your garden is lovely. What is the clematis?


Thank you - I just chuck it in and hope for the best! 

Pretty sure it's a Miss Bateman clematis


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

My first rose out this year










This rock rose starting flowering back in late March in the cold weather










Have had this lilac in a pot for donkeys years


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Penelope was my first rose to flower this year but the hard frosts destroyed the open blooms so I think the winner has got to be Souvenir de St. Annes as usual. I have taken a pic of just one flower because it is a big bush and the flowers are still a bit sparse at the moment. It is not a spectacular rose but has been a mainstay in my garden for over 25 years.









I think the best colour in the world is the blue of the sky but these bluebells come pretty close. They were in my garden when I moved here over 30 years ago and are still here. Virtually everything else was not to my taste so had to go. They are not the native ones with flowers on one side of the stem only but I am not a purist. I love them.


----------



## Honeys mum (Jan 11, 2013)

Replanted one of my sinks yesterday.


----------



## Honeys mum (Jan 11, 2013)

Some of the plants in full flower already.
Dicentra








Double flowered Ranculas








Black Tulip


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Mines looking like this atm


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

First Iris out. I don't understand them. The others are not even considering opening at the moment and they are in the same position.









Euphorbia Dulcis Chameleon is a favourite plant of mine. This one is not as red as some of them but they are so elegant compared with most other euphorbias.









I love Hesperis especially in the evening.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I just love this shrub which is out in our garden at the moment. My photo can't do the colour justice but on a dull, rainy day like we have today, the yellow just shines. The flowers are insignificant but pretty and have just come out the last few days. Once the weather gets hotter and it gets quite a bit of sun, the leaves are inclined to burn and then it doesn't look too good. Its Physocarpus Darts Gold, one of my Spring favourites.










And old reliable favourites


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

QOTN said:


> First Iris out. I don't understand them. The others are not even considering opening at the moment and they are in the same position.
> View attachment 310739
> 
> 
> ...


Blumming squirrel has eaten my iris tubers :-(


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Lexiedhb said:


> Blumming squirrel has eaten my iris tubers :-(


That will delay your flowers! I don't think a squirrel could find my iris rhizomes because my garden is so tightly packed with plants. I get so few flowers on my irises because the sun cannot bake the rhizomes. That is why I get bitter when the flowers that have formed refuse to bloom at the same time and provide a reasonable show. (I actually have two open at the same time now because another one put on a spurt when it rained yesterday.)


----------



## Honeys mum (Jan 11, 2013)

Took these last week when it was nice & sunny. Part of one side of the garden.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Just got back today, after a week away and my garden has gone berserk!


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

A few more!


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

This weeks development s


----------



## Honeys mum (Jan 11, 2013)

Things are really coming on now.


----------



## Honeys mum (Jan 11, 2013)

Some plants I have in pots.
























This is one of my favourite Geums.


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

Is that top photo a buttercup?


----------



## Honeys mum (Jan 11, 2013)

I brought this poppy at a car boot a couple of years ago. It has 5 flowers on already and 27 buds.


----------



## Honeys mum (Jan 11, 2013)

Mirandashell said:


> Is that top photo a buttercup?


No, it's a low growing shrub. Unfortunately Ive lost the label and can't remember what it's called.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

@Honeys mum What cultivar is your third Geum pic? It is beautiful. I have 'Bell Bank' but this pic is of one I gave to my neighbour. (Actually she bought it for a donation to our welfare stall.)


----------



## Honeys mum (Jan 11, 2013)

QOTN said:


> What cultivar is your third Geum pic? It is beautiful


QOTN , it's Geum Tia Mia, it's one of my favourites I love it, the flowers last for ages ,and just seem to get better with age.
I have Belle Bank, it's also pretty and gets covered in flowers.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

A few plants that have been quite weedy in the past have really done well this year:









A self seeded Aquilegia









Some type of Daisy (Tanacetum?) grown from free seed









A little climbing rose cutting









Clematis £1.49 in QD last year! Westerplatte, I think (IRL more Magenta)


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Jack's been helping! 










Bless!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Things are really starting to take off now

_Didn't notice that little critter when I took the photo_









_Can anyone tell me what the bright blue flowers are at the back, I can't remember what they're called. They are my most loathed plant as both our front and back gardens used to be covered in them and it was a lot of hard work to dig them out but they still keep popping up where I don't want them. This year they are interfering with my catmint.









These are my herb pots which I kind of neglect but they are doing really well. The fennel has been growing all winter









I love this rose, it really flowers its heart out









and its sister







_


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

@Charity If you are talking about the Anchusa, I agree it is a loathed plant. It used to be in my mother's garden and I always vowed I would never have it an any garden of mine. A couple of years ago it popped up in my sideway and started to spread. A friend tried to dig it out but it has appeared again this year in all its 'glory.' It still irritates my skin with its nasty hairs just as it did when I was a little girl. Good luck with eradicating it.


----------



## Honeys mum (Jan 11, 2013)

I think thats the wild version Charity, I love it in a wild flower garden, but not in your flower beds.
I love the cultivated one , it's one of my many favourites.Mainly because I love blue flowers. I have it in my garden, unfortunately they never seed. Your roses are lovely.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

QOTN said:


> @Charity If you are talking about the Anchusa, I agree it is a loathed plant. It used to be in my mother's garden and I always vowed I would never have it an any garden of mine. A couple of years ago it popped up in my sideway and started to spread. A friend tried to dig it out but it has appeared again this year in all its 'glory.' It still irritates my skin with its nasty hairs just as it did when I was a little girl. Good luck with eradicating it.


That's it, thanks. It is a lovely plant as there aren't many true blue plants but its such a thug and every year comes up where I don't want it and takes over. Its a horribly unfriendly plant with those prickly hairs, you definitely need gloves.



Honeys mum said:


> I think thats the wild version Charity, I love it in a wild flower garden, but not in your flower beds.
> I love the cultivated one , it's one of my many favourites.Mainly because I love blue flowers. I have it in my garden, unfortunately they never seed. Your roses are lovely.


Think I'll have to start a wild flower garden then as I'll have no trouble with this one.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

I have the blue flowered plant in my garden but control it by allowing it to flower, then prune the larger stems off and pull out before setting seed. Keeps the numbers down but it fills a space in the back end of the garden, so I don't mind it too much.

I always called it Comfrey - now I know what it really is and that it's part of the Borage family - learn something new every day! 

I have Borago officinalis too which is much prettier and the bees love it


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

I have Centaurea Montana throughout my garden, a beautiful blue and if it seeds somewhere it is unwelcome, is so easy to dig up. Borage is an annual I believe. I had it once and lost it.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

QOTN said:


> I have Centaurea Montana throughout my garden, a beautiful blue and if it seeds somewhere it is unwelcome, is so easy to dig up. Borage is an annual I believe. I had it once and lost it.


My Borage (from free seed with a magazine) comes every year but probably from set seed 

It's just coming now - plants are about 3 inches tall


----------



## Honeys mum (Jan 11, 2013)

My smoke bush is in full flower now.

















Another Geum.


----------



## Honeys mum (Jan 11, 2013)

Some of the roses are out now.


----------



## Honeys mum (Jan 11, 2013)

Sorry, hadn't got the pics on.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Beautiful roses! 

I think I've finished plant buying now for this Summer (maybe)! 

Over the weekend I bought viola, allysum, lobelia and pelargonium to fill the last few spaces. No more! 

I went to the nursery cos I thought I spotted some Nicotiana Sylvestris, which I love, but was mistaken  Couldn't leave empty handed though 

Must remember to do the Chelsea chop later today or tomorrow


----------



## Honeys mum (Jan 11, 2013)

Lurcherlad said:


> Couldn't leave empty handed though


I know what you mean Lurcherlad. I went to The Range this morning, just to buy a jug and came home with this.
Trying not to go to any nurseries though.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Gorgeous poppies! 

Well, I don't smoke, rarely drink and I don't do drugs, so ..........


----------



## Honeys mum (Jan 11, 2013)

Lurcherlad said:


> Well, I don't smoke, rarely drink and I don't do drugs, so ..........


Same here Lurcherlad.


----------



## Honeys mum (Jan 11, 2013)

The poppies are coming out now.


----------



## wind1 (Oct 24, 2010)

These roses and poppies are beautiful. I love the yellow rose. The yellow geum is really pretty too, I love yellow flowers. My geums have not done well this year, I have one, a banana daiquiri, that has loads of healthy looking green foliage but has only had one flower. I have another that has loads of red flower heads but hardly any foliage. I only put them all in last year and they all did really well but I'm a bit disappointed this year.

I also have a rose that has loads of flower but all the leaves are falling off. I can literally just brush past it and the stems with all the leaves just drop off. It's not that clear in the picture with the greenery behind but most of the stems are bare!


----------



## Honeys mum (Jan 11, 2013)

My rambling Rector is coming out now. Just love this it's alway covered in flowers. This was just a cutting I took when we moved three yrs ago. Got another one up one of the apple trees.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

wind1 said:


> These roses and poppies are beautiful. I love the yellow rose. The yellow geum is really pretty too, I love yellow flowers. My geums have not done well this year, I have one, a banana daiquiri, that has loads of healthy looking green foliage but has only had one flower. I have another that has loads of red flower heads but hardly any foliage. I only put them all in last year and they all did really well but I'm a bit disappointed this year.
> 
> I also have a rose that has loads of flower but all the leaves are falling off. I can literally just brush past it and the stems with all the leaves just drop off. It's not that clear in the picture with the greenery behind but most of the stems are bare!
> 
> View attachment 313091


How often do you water your rose?. I was once told that its due to lack of water as mine used to do this so now I water every day so they are never dry and it works, lots of leaves.


----------



## Honeys mum (Jan 11, 2013)

A few of the plants in one of the beds, doing really well now.

Sorry, I forgot to put the names.
Tradascancia Baby Blue
Salvia Hot Lips
Phlomis
Poppy,
Campanula Takismainia


----------



## wind1 (Oct 24, 2010)

Charity said:


> How often do you water your rose?. I was once told that its due to lack of water as mine used to do this so now I water every day so they are never dry and it works, lots of leaves.


I don't water it very often so maybe that's the problem. How early in the year do you start watering it daily? Should I cut this down after flowering otherwise it's just going to be a load of bare stems!


----------



## Honeys mum (Jan 11, 2013)

wind1 said:


> These roses and poppies are beautiful. I love the yellow rose. The yellow geum is really pretty too, I love yellow flowers. My geums have not done well this year, I have one, a banana daiquiri, that has loads of healthy looking green foliage but has only had one flower. I have another that has loads of red flower heads but hardly any foliage. I only put them all in last year and they all did really well but I'm a bi


My geums are doing really well again this year wind 1. I also have the one you mentioned Banana daiquiri, that's doing really well too.
I find the orange ones do really well, have you got Totally tangerine, that is lovely, has really long flower stalks with lots of lovely orange flowers.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

wind1 said:


> I don't water it very often so maybe that's the problem. How early in the year do you start watering it daily? Should I cut this down after flowering otherwise it's just going to be a load of bare stems!


Do you feed it too?

They are hungry an thirsty plants


----------



## wind1 (Oct 24, 2010)

Lurcherlad said:


> Do you feed it too?
> 
> They are hungry an thirsty plants


I haven't fed it yet, I only bought it last year. I will get some feed for it.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

wind1 said:


> I don't water it very often so maybe that's the problem. How early in the year do you start watering it daily? Should I cut this down after flowering otherwise it's just going to be a load of bare stems!


Repeat flowering roses should always be cut back after first flowering although it is not necessary to cut them back hard because the pruning stimulates new leaf production.

Some of my old roses are defoliated every year by black spot and the new leaves come at the same time as the second flush of flowers. Roses really are generally very tough plants.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

wind1 said:


> I don't water it very often so maybe that's the problem. How early in the year do you start watering it daily? Should I cut this down after flowering otherwise it's just going to be a load of bare stems!


I don't water during the winter. I start water as soon as the leaves start sprouting in late spring and all through the summer until really the weather changes in late autumn. Its even more important in pots as the soil dries out much more quickly, if they are planted in the ground there is moisture lower down bearing in mind roses have deep roots.


----------



## Honeys mum (Jan 11, 2013)

It's very windy and pouring with rain here.So thought I'd put some pics on some of the beds. hope this lousy weather doesn't bash them down.


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

I blame Gardener's World. They did an article on drought-resistant plants on Friday. It's barely stopped raining since.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

My favourite time to be out in the garden is about 6.00 a.m., like today, when all I can hear is birds singing and bees buzzing in the catmint.










Another cheery sight










and look at these clouds (I love clouds)










and how they change in just ten minutes


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

That's the back edge of a weather front moving through.


----------



## Honeys mum (Jan 11, 2013)

Seems to be a good year for roses. Rambling Rector is all over one of our apple trees.

























Rosa Chevy Chase


----------



## Honeys mum (Jan 11, 2013)

Went to Sandringham yesterday and came home with this. A spanish Lavender, going to put it in a pot as its a bit tender.


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Pink and frilly.....


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

My local field is surrounded by houses on 3 sides. So the gardens back onto the fields and loads of them have climbing and rambler roses coming over the fences. Along with buddleia and lots of other fragant plants. It's a real joy walking around there lately.


----------



## Honeys mum (Jan 11, 2013)

Another one in a pot doing well. Iberis Pink Ice.









I have this peony in a pot as well,


----------



## Honeys mum (Jan 11, 2013)

Just brought this, Verbenna Little Susie


----------



## wind1 (Oct 24, 2010)

Honeys mum said:


> Just brought this, Verbenna Little Susie
> View attachment 314936


Very pretty.


----------



## Honeys mum (Jan 11, 2013)

wind1 said:


> Very pretty.


Yes, saw it in the nursery and couldn't resist it.


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

The front window boxes. Not bad considering all plants came from the clearance section- 9 plants for £1!!!!


----------



## Honeys mum (Jan 11, 2013)

Lexiedhb said:


> The front window boxes. Not bad considering all plants came from the clearance section- 9 plants for £1!!!!


They look lovely, what a bargin.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Lexiedhb said:


> The front window boxes. Not bad considering all plants came from the clearance section- 9 plants for £1!!!!
> View attachment 314959


Wow - what a stunning display.

Yet another year and I'm all behind. OH promised faithfully to take me to the garden centre this year for my bedding plants after the debacle I had last year with the online supplier but we haven't had time so I've got nothing  My garden looks depressed. I have ordered lots from the online supplier and it will be here by end of June. Better late than never. I spent far more than I would have done if he'd taken me :Hilarious


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

These petunias in my hanging basket look and smell lovely










Thyme just starting to bloom










Nemesia










Pretty colours in the border










Gardeners World's favourite flower, the rose










and another










Lovely lavender


----------



## Honeys mum (Jan 11, 2013)

Salvia Hannahs Purple








Another salvia


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> Wow - what a stunning display.
> 
> Yet another year and I'm all behind. OH promised faithfully to take me to the garden centre this year for my bedding plants after the debacle I had last year with the online supplier but we haven't had time so I've got nothing  My garden looks depressed. I have ordered lots from the online supplier and it will be here by end of June. Better late than never. I spent far more than I would have done if he'd taken me :Hilarious


B and Q,.....


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Lexiedhb said:


> B and Q,.....


No nearer than the garden centre so still need OH to take me. I've ordered all the stuff I need now and more besides - a lavatera and a couple of miniature buddleja for patio pots as well as some bedding plants for all my tubs.


----------



## Honeys mum (Jan 11, 2013)

Another rambling rose which has gone mad this year.


















A campanula I brought last year, has a very unusual flower.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Do you know what that rose is called @Honeysmum, its a fabulous colour. Your campanula looks like an orchid.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Charity said:


> Do you know what that rose is called @Honeysmum, its a fabulous colour. Your campanula looks like an orchid.


Is it Bleu Magenta?


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Who wants to join me in a Rain Dance?

My garden could do with a good soak!


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Lurcherlad said:


> Who wants to join me in a Rain Dance?
> 
> My garden could do with a good soak!


If I could do a rain dance, I would have been doing one constantly for weeks. I am now at the bottom of my 4th water butt near my pots of plants for our welfare stall. I am too old to lug water any distance.

I live in the driest area of the country and it seems because our little village is about the highest point on this part of the Essex/Suffolk border, the rain always seem to go round us. Fingers crossed for Tuesday.


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

Lurcherlad said:


> Who wants to join me in a Rain Dance?
> 
> My garden could do with a good soak!


I'll join you. This last week it's looked like it's going to rain most of the day but it hasn't.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

We had a bit of rain overnight and this morning some drizzle, just enough to cover the bottom of the watering can!  .


----------



## Honeys mum (Jan 11, 2013)

Charity said:


> Do you know what that rose is called @Honeysmum, its a fabulous colour. Your campanula looks like an orchid.


Sorry charity, The label has got lost and I can't remember the name. It is one of the old fashioned ramblers, as I only have the old roses, much prefer them to the modern day ones.
The Campanula is called Octopus. Your right it does look like a orchid, its full of flowers at the moment, looks gorgeous.


----------



## Honeys mum (Jan 11, 2013)

This is the only clematis i have.








This begonia was bright orange last year. This time it's more of a redcolour.


----------



## Honeys mum (Jan 11, 2013)

QOTN said:


> Is it Bleu Magenta?


No, QOTN, it's definately not that one.


----------



## Honeys mum (Jan 11, 2013)

Been to the Garden centre for Lunch today, and had to bring these home with me.

















And of course two more pots to put them in, as I don't think the Blue Salvia will be hardy, well that's my excuse.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Oops! These fell into my trolley at the garden centre yesterday! 










Left to right. (Not including the Gooseberry right at the top )

Ceonothus (bargain bucket)

Four Fuschia for the window boxes.

A Hellenium (red/yellow flowers to come)

Scabious

Geum (orange flower - bargain bucket)

Another shorter Hellenium (bargain bucket)

Achillea (red and white flowers)

Same thing happened the other day at the farm shop....










The Yellow Shasta Daisy at the front and a pretty Peachy coloured Salvia at the back.

Still got the 2 clematis to plant....


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Yesterday, I decided on some pavers and gravel to refurb the terrace which currently is old, scruffy crazy paving and concrete patches.

Before and after pics to follow


----------



## wind1 (Oct 24, 2010)

My wild flowers are looking pretty.
























I don't know what this is but it pops up every year. It's in the wrong place really, but I don't want to risk losing it by trying to move it. Can anyone tell me what it is?


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Evening Primrose I think. (Oenothera.)


----------



## Honeys mum (Jan 11, 2013)

QOTN said:


> Evening Primrose I think. (Oenothera.)


Yes, that's right.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

My OH hates it when I quote the Latin names of plants at him and always says "what's that in plain English".


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Charity said:


> My OH hates it when I quote the Latin names of plants at him and always says "what's that in plain English".


I went to a cat show yesterday and our welfare stall relies on my plants for much of the takings. Because most of those who buy them are not obsessive gardeners I am continually asked the common name for my plants but so often there isn't one. I was very glad to be able to say 'day lily' several times yesterday! Is there a common name for Persicaria Red Dragon?


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

QOTN said:


> I went to a cat show yesterday and our welfare stall relies on my plants for much of the takings. Because most of those who buy them are not obsessive gardeners I am continually asked the common name for my plants but so often there isn't one. I was very glad to be able to say 'day lily' several times yesterday! Is there a common name for Persicaria Red Dragon?


Its part of the Knotweed family, I think some are called Polygonum


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Charity said:


> Its part of the Knotweed family, I think some are called Polygonum


Knotweed! Thank you. I knew they were sometimes called Bistort but thought that would still be obscure. I think they changed them all to Persicaria fairly recently. I shall probably stick with the real name. Knotweed hardly sounds exciting. I admit I know Centaurea Montana is called Knapweed but I don't usually admit it in case it puts people off.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Knotweed does sound pretty unpleasant, I'd stick to what you know


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)




----------



## Honeys mum (Jan 11, 2013)

The Hydrangea's in my front garden are doing well this year.This is a few of them.


----------



## Honeys mum (Jan 11, 2013)

Some pics of my front garden


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

What is the Hemerocallis please?


----------



## Honeys mum (Jan 11, 2013)

QOTN said:


> What is the Hemerocallis please?


It's Crimson Pirate.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

I love the dark hems. I have one allegedly called Marianna (never yet found a pic of it) and Bridget which is really red.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Just a few favourites at the moment.

My faithful old fuschia, had this in a pot for years now and it keeps coming










Same pot, different weeks










I love begonias



















These are the thug of the week but I love them, have two plants which have taken over the border



















The weird and wonderful


----------



## wind1 (Oct 24, 2010)

I love fuschia's. I had a huge one outside my back window which has been there since we moved in 20 years ago but this year it had fuschia gall mite so I've had to cut it down. I'm hoping it might come back next year and be ok but it will take a while to get it to the size it was before.


----------



## Honeys mum (Jan 11, 2013)

A few more I like in the front garden.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

My thug is getting more thuggish, its lovely though but I can't capture the vibrant blue with my camera










Wish I had more room in the garden for crocosmias, I love them










This rose just goes on and on right through to about November if the weather stays mild










The patio rose blooming its heart out and defying the nasty weather


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

I have to confess I've neglected my garden for the last two weeks whilst dog sitting so only spending a few hours at home every day.

The grass needs cutting, the edges need trimming and stuff needs cutting back, dead heading and a general tidy up.

I've got some new bark to top up Jack's Path. (He used to crash through a flowerbed on his way up the garden chasing squirrels, so I created a proper pathway for him to save my plants!)

There are a few spots lacking colour just now as things have gone over so I need to give it some thought and buy some suitable flowering perennial plants to fill the gaps - such a hardship! 

Stray seed from the bird feeder has sprouted in the gravel area and cracks in the paving, so that's another job.

The replacement Clematis still need planting - they are flowering in their tiny pots already - poor things!

The pond weed needs thinning and the plants need splitting and trimming back too.

Got my work cut out this week!


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

More planting to do! 










Raspberry, unusual cream Salvia, Hydrangea, Gaura, Physostegia (Obedient Plant).

Still haven't done half the jobs on my previous post, apart from the grass and Jack's path! But I'm on my own practically all weekend, so no excuses


----------



## Honeys mum (Jan 11, 2013)

Lurcherlad said:


> More planting to do!


Somelovely plants, looks like your going to be busy.


----------



## Honeys mum (Jan 11, 2013)

Seems to be a lot of yellow flowers at the moment.


----------



## Honeys mum (Jan 11, 2013)

Verbeana Bonarensis.
These are all seedlings from one plant.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Honeys mum said:


> Verbeana Bonarensis.
> These are all seedlings from one plant.
> View attachment 320137


I love these, they look so graceful and eye catching.


----------



## Honeys mum (Jan 11, 2013)

Charity said:


> I love these, they look so graceful and eye catching.


Me too Charity, and they just stay in flower all summer through till Nov. Ive never had so many seedlings in one go before , I'm just going to leave them there. There's a lot more coming up on the other side of the garden as well.


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

I've got one of those! So hopefully I will get lots more. I may have to move the original one though as it's in the way. I didn't realise it would grow so tall when I planted it! Should I chop it back in the winter or move it as it is?


----------



## Honeys mum (Jan 11, 2013)

Mirandashell said:


> I've got one of those! So hopefully I will get lots more. I may have to move the original one though as it's in the way. I didn't realise it would grow so tall when I planted it! Should I chop it back in the winter or move it as it is?


I find with mine some years they don't seed at all, then other s they do, so be care ful you don't pull them up when they first come through.
I have mine in the middle of boarders as well as at the back, as they are very airy plants and you can see through them.

If you are moving it when in flower cut it down, I would move it now. I always cut mine half down in the winter , then further down early spring .


----------



## Honeys mum (Jan 11, 2013)

Got t.his lovely lavender from Lidl.


----------



## wind1 (Oct 24, 2010)

Some shots from my garden taken with my new camera


----------



## wind1 (Oct 24, 2010)

And a few more


----------



## Honeys mum (Jan 11, 2013)

Can't believe how big this Spainish Lavender has grow. Only brought it a couple of months ago.








Also this verbena


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

My Lemon Verbena has suddenly gone mad and shot up by about two feet, obscuring my lovely rose bush behind. The LV has a lovely strong lemon scent so you can't help rubbing your fingers on the leaves every time you go by.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

5.30am this morning, a rare visitor to the pond ...










He's quite small - hope I still have some fish left when he moves on!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

This nasturtium self seeded and its like a triffid, a week ago it was a small plant but its completely taking over the garden at the moment and into next door, I'm sure its growing about a foot a day. This is only a part.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Hmm..... Jack's been helping, again! 










Job for me tomorrow


----------



## Honeys mum (Jan 11, 2013)

Ive also got the blue & white geranium Charity, I love it .it's very rampant.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Honeys mum said:


> Ive also got the blue & white geranium Charity, I love it .it's very rampant.


It certainly is, I planted two, one each end of the border which is about 10' long and they've joined into one.


----------



## wind1 (Oct 24, 2010)

I love that blue and white geranium.


----------

